# Anybody know Maker's Marks?



## Capt Quirk (May 15, 2017)

I am looking at a simple 3 letter Maker's Mark, either EAT or FAT, kind of pushed in close to each other. I'm not sure of the first letter, as it looks like an E, but the bottom horizontal bar is shorter than the top two, so that it might be a fancy F. Might be European or Italian.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 16, 2017)

As I stated in another post, closer look at the mark and it looks like FAP, which would be Pietta? But after 1950, Pietta's Mark is in a diamond. This has no diamond. It is also supposed to ha e a couple other marks which aren't there. Still no guesses?


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 14, 2017)

What's the mark on?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 14, 2017)

It is on a single action 44 Navy.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 20, 2017)

Fabbrica d'armi Tanfoglio ?

http://www.tanfoglio.it/eng/company.php


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 20, 2017)

Steve762us said:


> Fabbrica d'armi Tanfoglio ?
> 
> http://www.tanfoglio.it/eng/company.php



Steve- Thanks, that was quite a shot in the dark! I don't think it's the same company though.


----------

